# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La cubierta vegetal mundial aumenta a pesar de la deforestación tropical

## Jonasino

La extensión de sabanas y matorrales, la reforestación en China y la caída de la Unión Soviética compensan la pérdida de las selvas tropicales




> China y Rusia tienen muy mala prensa ambiental. Tampoco sale bien parada la oscilación térmica conocida como El Niño (ENSO), un complejo fenómeno que provoca periodos de sequías alternados con intensas lluvias en muchas partes del planeta. Sin embargo, un estudio muestra como, a pesar de la deforestación de las selvas tropicales, estos tres actores o factores están haciendo reverdecer el planeta. Pero los investigadores advierten de que no se puede fiar el futuro del clima de la Tierra a chinos, rusos y los caprichos de El Niño.
> 
> Las plantas son la base de la vida. Sobre ellas descansan los ecosistemas de los que, en última instancia, dependen los humanos. La cubierta vegetal es, además, la primera línea de defensa contra el cambio climático. Bosques, selvas, pastos, matorrales o campos cultivados retiran de la atmósfera la cuarta parte del CO2 antropogénico (en su mayoría por los combustibles fósiles) que está calentando el planeta. Por eso, cada hectárea arrancada a las selvas amazónicas, de Indonesia o el África ecuatorial es un drama global.
> 
> Sin embargo, un estudio publicado en Nature Climate Change y realizado por investigadores de Australia muestra ahora que la deforestación de los bosques tropicales está siendo compensada con la reforestación en otras partes del planeta en la última década. Con datos de varios satélites de 20 años, los científicos han comprobado que grandes zonas de Rusia, China, el norte de Australia, el sur de África y hasta el este de Brasil están recuperando el verde.
> 
> "A pesar de la continua deforestación en América del Sur y el sudeste de Asia, hemos encontrado que la disminución en estas regiones se ha visto compensada por la recuperación de los bosques fuera de zonas tropicales y un nuevo crecimiento en las áridas sabanas y matorrales de Australia, África y el sur de América", dice el científico del Centro para la Investigación del Cambio Climático de la Universidad de Nueva Gales del Sur (Australia) y principal autor del estudio, Yi Liu.
> 
> El abandono de las granjas colectivizadas tras la caída de la Unión Soviética ha aumentado la cubierta vegetal en Rusia
> ...




Fuente: El Pais

----------

perdiguera (31-mar-2015),termopar (31-mar-2015)

----------


## termopar

Leí la noticia y me pareció una sorprendente noticia además de positiva

----------


## NoRegistrado

España. por ejemplo, tiene más cubierta vegetal que en los 50.
El motivo?, el abandono del uso de leña por parte de la población e igualmente el casi abandono de la ganadería extensiva sobre todo de oveja y cabra.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

albertillovernel (05-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> España. por ejemplo, tiene más cubierta vegetal que en los 50.
> El motivo?, el abandono del uso de leña por parte de la población e igualmente el casi abandono de la ganadería extensiva sobre todo de oveja y cabra.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Puede que tengas razón, Miguel, pero creo que tampoco deben olvidarse las repoblaciones forestales porque en cantidad y algunas en calidad tambien tienen su peso.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las repoblaciones también. Pero coge el NOMECALLES de la Comunidad de Madrid y mira una zona de 1956 e incluso 1970 y ahora y verás la diferencia de vegetación. Vegetación autóctona, no repoblación.
 Hay zonas por las que antes paseaba que ahora no puedo hacerlo porque está comido por la vegetación, sobre todo por lo que comenté antes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

